# Which Mobile phone spy software is best?



## bostinballs (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm looking to install spy software on my wife's qct as many deleted messages as possible - I think she may be using pinterest or some other form of messaging service?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Depends on the type of phone but you're generally not going to have much luck. What exactly do you believe your wife is trying to hide from you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2015guy (Nov 2, 2015)

Teensafe is $14 a month. It's great. No jail break on the phone and nothing to install on the phone. I wish it could capture images and was better at the deleted texts but for the low risk, it's very good. Looks like it now also captures KiK and whatapp texts.


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

Android or Apple? Android has a lot more features you'll get before root is required. iOS(Apple) sucks and is very limited. 

Most of these won't capture pintrest and sites like that.


----------



## Kj80 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mate your wife isn't doing the dirty if you think Pinterest is a messaging app. It's a site where you pin other people's diy projects to like a virtual cork board to look back later on and see if you're going to make that one day. Lol it's a women's haven full of diy projects!


----------



## AaronDonald (Nov 9, 2015)

Are you serious? Firstly I want to say, everyone has freedom especially in private information. Also I can understand you, because none of person desires to be betrayed. I found my gf cheated on me by her text message. At first, I found during that time she looked especially panicked when the phone message rings, and she set a complicated password for her iPhone which is a secret to me. Once she told me her password but when I read her meeage, I found the "important message" has gone! I cared her so much and I could't leave her. So I searched a software by google which named iMyfone Data Recovery for iPhone, it can retrieve lost message easily. Unfortunately, the result that I didn't want to see made me sad for a long time. But I forgave her later, because everyone will make mistake inevitably, the most important thing is that she love me. That is enough. I hope it's useful to you.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

iKeyMonitor might help you.


----------

